# My 4x8



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, thought i'd post up a few photos of my layout to see what you think. Since i was a kid, i have liked trains and running HO scale. Years ago i had a 4x8 piece of plywood with some grass mat and a couple of buildings, nothing special. As often happens, life gets in the way sometimes and trains took a back seat. Fast forward a bunch of years, and my now 4 year old son gets an HO scale Thomas set for Christmas. One thing leads to another and he get bitten by the train bug, this also restarted my interest as well.
After going to a few train shows, my son asks if we can make a set up like at the shows. I built this so the two of us can have fun running trains, and it gave me an excuse to break out my old stuff as well. I know it's a very simlpe layout, just a couple of ovals with spurs and a mountain with a tunnel that springs up out of nowhere. He wanted a tunnel, so i did the quickest thing with a woodland scenics one and did little detailing. At this point he enjoys watching the trains go around and having them stop where he likes, a little boring, but it works for now. This is my first attempt at building a layout, so please be kind . 
Technical wise it is a DC layout built with ez track, two of my old tyco transformers that still work very well. I have 2 quantum engineer boxes because i have 2 dcc locomotives with qsi decoders and sound. I also have an mrc symphony 77 sound system, so we can still have sound when running DC locomtives. By the way, the RS-3 and LIRR passenger cars were purchased from Rusty Cuda who is a member here. If he is selling something you want, buy it. Super nice guy, and a great transaction at a very good price So, here are some photos.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice work and detailing for such a small space! Is that a Tyco Union 76 gas station in the back ground I seen?!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good, doesnt matter how big or small as long as you and your son are enjoying it 
Very nice looking benchwork too :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats heaps better than the first 4x8 we built  nice work 

I think the facia edging really brings it up a notch :thumbsup: Its something that I need to do shortly on the current layout


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice layout it looks like you can put some more on it, I see some room.
Please fix the front hand rail on the RS-3.
It is out of alignment.
Makes my head turn to the left when looking at it.

I like the train shelf, did you make it?:thumbsup:
How big is it? ( The train shelf? )


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like it! Simple, but incredibly tidy and precise. Nice use of Masonite (I think?) around the facia.

Where did you get/make that little passenger waiting stand/shed to the left of the station? I really like that, with its post and beam construction. Looks like a laser-cut kit to me? Very nice.

Nice ballast work.

Any extra plans for the large paved areas in the middle?

Lucky kid ...  :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

very nicely done !!


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice look good great job Love it


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice layout! The LIRR train looks right at home, I stole the pics for my New homes file, got about 7 now & a couple of vidios thanks to norgale & buckUSA .

hopefully someday I'll get past the diorama & get to a size I can run some trains(not back & fourth in an 8' section) Rich.


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! Yes, that is a tyco union 76 gas station. Lately I have started buying some of the tyco stuff I had as a kid. I also joined up on the tyco forum too. I will have to fix that handrail. As far as the train shelf, yes I built it myself and it was very easy. It is simply stained 1x4s with cork roadbed and flex track glued to it. It measure 72 inches wide and 31 inches high. I used that height because of the chair rail separating the two wall colors, and I wanted the shelf flush on the wall.

By no means am I a carpenter, but it was vet easy to make and it is just screwed together. As far as the two little passenger sheds, I got them on clearance from walthers a while ago. They are Pennsylvania style passenger shelters that came per assembled. I tried finding the boxes to see who made them but had no luck, sorry. This was my first time ballasting and I used tips that I picked up here and on you tube. I tried using a ballast spreader but didn't like it. As we all know, a layout is never done so any ideas for the open space are appreciated.

Hey Rich, cool idea for the new home library. Very interesting to see where things wind up going. The equipment is running great on its new road!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

LIRR,

I know this is not your scale, but you might get a smile out of my O-gauge LIRR custom-paint caboose. Something my sister picked up for me a while back. Not professionally done, but for sure by someone who enjoyed LIRR stuff.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15150

TJ


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

While it might not be a pro paint job, it still looks good. Definitely a nice caboose, I like it. Must look good at the end of a consist.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

